# Farmington Bay Unit 1 Layout Boat Hot Shots



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

to the 2 guys that hunted unit 1 tonight in the layout boat. it was bad enough that you blocked the main road to load your gear and to put your waders on. FYI there's a parking area to the north and south of the boat ramp.

Here is were you all got classy. You put a guy in a layout and your buddy drives full throttle from bird bank to bird bank chasing up birds, quite the spectacle. Its called rallying and it's illegal. Please see the 2015/16 waterfowl guidebook. This jack wagon would run full roaster tail along the rest area, east to west and north to south. I hope you all get caught.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

ducknuts said:


> to the 2 guys that hunted unit 1 tonight in the layout boat. it was bad enough that you blocked the main road to load your gear and to put your waders on. FYI there's a parking area to the north and south of the boat ramp.
> 
> Here is were you all got classy. You put a guy in a layout and your buddy drives full throttle from bird bank to bird bank chasing up birds, quite the spectacle. Its called rallying and it's illegal. Please see the 2015/16 waterfowl guidebook. This jack wagon would run full roaster tail along the rest area, east to west and north to south. I hope you all get caught.


Call LE, take down license plates, take video. Post up identifying info here.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I love seeing these posts. Makes me feel warm. But invest in a little camera or a nicer cell phone and start recording this. Then post the video on here for all of us to believe you and to enjoy it.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

This^^^^ I know it happens but I think the experienced layout guys know better.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i see a lot of sketchy stuff when hunting waterfowl in utah. this kind of stuff happens all over the U.S. but it seems to be more commonplace here. it's sad because the hunting is so good.

fwiw, this is the only place i regularly see ducks killed and stomped into the mud.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

let them rally, I think layout hunters at fb have already given up and they need the easy hunting!  Sorry, I gotta kid the diver hunters ;-)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If it was on Saturday Im sure they got talked to by DNR. I got checked twice by 2 different officers on turpin Saturday.. so they were out and about. ;-)


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

So the fish cops were out in boats . I don't agree with this unless they see you doing something wrong not just to check license ,plugs and stuff like that.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with it. It's good for them to have a presence in the marsh. 5 minutes isn't gonna kill anyone's hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had LE's in airboats and mudboats stop and check my license, plug and shells. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

cootlover said:


> So the fish cops were out in boats . I don't agree with this unless they see you doing something wrong not just to check license ,plugs and stuff like that.


I'm just the opposite. I have had A LOT of hunts ruined and wouldn't mind having the green jeans walking or driving around checking up on everyone. Back in the day, they used to walk the dikes with shotguns on the BRBR.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have had LE's in airboats and mudboats stop and check my license, plug and shells. It doesn't bother me at all.


I remember back in LA 3 fish cops pulled up to my duck blind and asked to see my license and gun. The one asking for the info just happened to be a former college classmate and lab partner of mine. I looked at him and said Keith, uh it's me...is your memory that short. We were classmates at LSU and lab partners just last year. He looked at me and said louder...SIR I NEED TO SEE YOUR LICENSE AND GUN PLEASE. At that point I handed them both over to him , he checked them, handed them back and said have a nice day sir. They're doing their jobs that's all and when you are doing a job where people have loaded guns it's a little tense for them. I get it now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cootlover said:


> So the fish cops were out in boats . I don't agree with this unless they see you doing something wrong not just to check license ,plugs and stuff like that.


with them doing that they catch you using no plug lead shot and so on. that why they do it and im gald they are doing that. I have had it done a couple times and they are fast and get out of there.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I remember back in LA 3 fish cops pulled up to my duck blind and asked to see my license and gun. The one asking for the info just happened to be a former college classmate and lab partner of mine. I looked at him and said Keith, uh it's me...is your memory that short. We were classmates at LSU and lab partners just last year. He looked at me and said louder...SIR I NEED TO SEE YOUR LICENSE AND GUN PLEASE. At that point I handed them both over to him , he checked them, handed them back and said have a nice day sir. They're doing their jobs that's all and when you are doing a job where people have loaded guns it's a little tense for them. I get it now.


This is an example of how being a stiffy law man makes you a lame CO! No need to be like that. We are all human and coming across brazen like this just makes most hunters turn their noses to them(ie no respect). Had a few CO's check me and my young son in the field. Always enjoy it when they are polite and respectful especially when they commend my son for being out in the field in one way or another. If one was breaking the law, then by all means go stiff, brazen and all Rambo! But the law abiding hunter is not the enemy.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

unless they see you doing something wrong, I don't think they should roll up in a boat and check you and potentially hurt the hunting. It only takes one group of ducks to make a trip, how many times have we all said that to ourselves when we are out hunting? If they want to check everyone than they have check stops in the parking lot entrances, but they should only be allowed to come check you in a hunting situation if they see you doing something sketchy.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry I use a plug and so on .So why isn't it ok for the highway patrol just pull you over to check and see if your hauling weed around .I think its bull I was hunting on the turpin it was a slow day and had the first flock start working us then all of sudden they blew out of town then came dumb and dumber around the cattails sorry they said . And why would you be glad to be harassed out duck hunting I don't get it .sorry not everybody breaks the law.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

cootlover said:


> Sorry I use a plug and so on .So why isn't it ok for the highway patrol just pull you over to check and see if your hauling weed around .I think its bull I was hunting on the turpin it was a slow day and had the first flock start working us then all of sudden they blew out of town then came dumb and dumber around the cattails sorry they said . And why would you be glad to be harassed out duck hunting I don't get it .sorry not everybody breaks the law.


That may be true, but game wardens are fully entitled to do random checks. I understand sometimes it may screw up your hunt for a few minutes. There are a lot of law abiding hunters. There are also some that think they can get away with whatever because they are miles from the ramp and tucked into the cattails.

Most of the time they are not going to ruin your hunt. That is too bad that they did screw up 1 group of birds for you on 1 day though. I'd much rather have them out checking with the risk of screwing up a group of birds or two than everybody thinking they are free to do whatever they want.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Well since you are out in the marsh hunting this allows them the opportunity to come and check to make sure you are indeed following the laws that govern us hunters. I would also think that it would help deter the type of behavior originally mentioned above. I hardly ever get checked. Matter of fact, I can't remember the last time I was checked. Showing your harvest at the gate doesn't count. Just like cops, never there when you need one, and easy to b!tch about one when the are.....


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> Sorry I use a plug and so on .So why isn't it ok for the highway patrol just pull you over to check and see if your hauling weed around .I think its bull I was hunting on the turpin it was a slow day and had the first flock start working us then all of sudden they blew out of town then came dumb and dumber around the cattails sorry they said . And why would you be glad to be harassed out duck hunting I don't get it .sorry not everybody breaks the law.


If it wasn't for sky busters, bird ralliers, dike hunters, bad duck callers, helicopters airplanes and the DWR I'm sure you would land every flock. The DWR has a job to do and unfortunately for you its state property. I for one don't mind seeing them.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

No if it wasn't for the all dike hunters about 12-13 years ago that start buying boats and think its ok to sit on top of you I would land every flock :mrgreen:


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> No if it wasn't for the all dike hunters about 12-13 years ago that start buying boats and think its ok to sit on top of you I would land every flock :mrgreen:


I bet


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

So you don't mind getting set up way early and having so dip set right on top of your spread ?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I thought we were talking about those pesky fish cops??? Generally when I don't kill ducks there's either no ducks there, I didn't pick a good spot or they just flat out don't want anything to do with my spread. seems everyone now a days seems to think its always everyone else's fault. It's never about getting out and enjoying the marsh.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I was your the one who started talking about sky busting. wish the green jeans would do more when they catch someone breaking the law than a little fine lets take away hunting from them for a season our two then it might stop .To talk about what started this mess people rallying birds what these dip don't understand are care about is they will blow the birds clear out of the area .about six years ago some mud motor guys had a little party out on the bay they would drop off fresh hunters then just happen to run half mile past the big flock then turn around what was amazing ever time they did this the big flock would get and get shot at I called one of them out on this and he said we were just racing around BS I told him I watched them do it a hand full of times and yes I called the feds and he told me this wasn't the first call about it.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

cootlover said:


> I was your the one who started talking about sky busting. wish the green jeans would do more when they catch someone breaking the law than a little fine lets take away hunting from them for a season our two then it might stop .To talk about what started this mess people rallying birds what these dip don't understand are care about is they will blow the birds clear out of the area .about six years ago some mud motor guys had a little party out on the bay they would drop off fresh hunters then just happen to run half mile past the big flock then turn around what was amazing ever time they did this the big flock would get and get shot at I called one of them out on this and he said we were just racing around BS I told him I watched them do it a hand full of times and yes I called the feds and he told me this wasn't the first call about it.


 call when you see it. Don't post it up on here be a man make the call and stay there until DWR gets there while your waiting take some phone video. Someone reported rallying in Sunday stating it happened Saturday. What the hell are they supposed to do with that


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

cootlover said:


> Sorry I use a plug and so on .So why isn't it ok for the highway patrol just pull you over to check and see if your hauling weed around .I think its bull I was hunting on the turpin it was a slow day and had the first flock start working us then all of sudden they blew out of town then came dumb and dumber around the cattails sorry they said . And why would you be glad to be harassed out duck hunting I don't get it .sorry not everybody breaks the law.


Still holding a grudge against the UDWR doing their job, Huh?
You must be pretty hard up for some birds to be whining about dumb and dumber blowing your chance at some hen Shoves. 
I like this comment best, ".sorry not everybody breaks the law"


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Being a newer duck hunter, I've been checked 3 times this year already. One of which, I screwed up. The officer was super friendly educated me on what I did wrong, asked my experience level got to know me a little and let me off with a warning. Every time I encounter them, I learn something new, I see them not as cops coming out to bust our balls but educators keeping the sport alive for all of us and generations to come.


----------

